# washing machine hose in too far



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Is it a forgone conclusion that a washing machine hose shoved in the drain too far will cause syphoning or malfunction....


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

It would have to be below the water level of the machine---almost floor level.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

A customer said that the appliance man said the hose was shoved in the pipe too far and caused the machine to not work right.....we did a repipe and cant dispute too much..the guy wants $99 for the call...it isnt the money as much as I dont like getting done this way


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is why stand pipes have a minimum height (I know you already know that, just talking out loud).

Other than the hose laying on the floor, I think these are the stars that have to line up for the washer to siphon:

1. Hose outlet below the level of the water in the tub. At the point the water level is at or below the hose outlet, siphoning will cease. 

2. The top of the standpipe would have to be sealed off around the hose preventing it from drawing air. This is one good reason for a 2" washer drain even though 1-1/2" is more than adequate. 

3. There has to be at least a momentary vacuum to start the siphoning process. 


I think the appliance "tech" is full of hooey.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

You also have to take into effect that if the hose is right in the trap seal it will take away some of the volume of the water seal. I had a sewer smell call before and that was also what I found. It was coming from the 1 1/2" clothes washer trap. The hose was pushed right into the trap. Pulled it up, resecured and tested. The homeowner told me 8 months later the smell had never come back


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I found the exact same thing as Tim once, drain hose buried to the trap, causing same symptoms. Removed and left about 8" of hose in the drain, problem solved.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

You guys....come on. We know appliance repairmen are the smartest guys around. They have to know how to fix all those different appliances. Not like we have to know that much....


----------



## plumsolver (Apr 7, 2011)

They have actually changed the code here in Ontario to be a 2" drain because of a suds load... the new washers sense any restriction on the drain line and shut down. We have done the last three washer boxes in 2" saves a bushing too!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I see plenty of washing machines in basements that are full of sewage from a main line blockage... :yes:

The lowest drain gets it! :yes:

Even more likely when they have a fernco attaching the hose into the drain of some other tight fitting means of attachment...


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

UPC says trap & standpipe must be 2".


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

What happens if the standpipe is too high? Like 6'?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Plumber said:


> What happens if the standpipe is too high? Like 6'?


 your machine will probably have a really bad discharge rate. Water may not even fully drain

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

